# back acne :(



## princesskiki

Anyone else covered in acne all over there back :( its horrible! I don't suffer from spots until now an some are so painful I feel ugly, hate hubby seein me incase they knock him sick x


----------



## AngelBunny

yep meeee :( i had it all over face back and chest, thankfully since 4 months face and chest have pretty much cleared up now :D back is improved but it's still there. every time OH goes to touch my back i knock his hand away lol it's horrid :blush: i really hope it goes before the nice weather & strappy tops! xx


----------



## princesskiki

Oooh I hadn't even thought of summer :( x


----------



## charlie1510

I've still got it bad on my face, back and chest :( I feel so ugly. Someone must know of a miracle cure?!


----------



## princesskiki

I wish I did! :( x


----------



## Acorn

I know it's terrible! I want to be one of those beautiful, glowing pregnant women. :blush: Hopefully it will get better soon. Also, I keep getting zits in my armpit region. I have NEVER had one there before getting pregnant, but I have been getting them on and off for the whole pregnancy. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## mari881

omg, my back is terrible :( it makes me want to cry! i try to dry them out with a good toner, but they always come back. ive been thinking about going to see a dermatologist to see if they can help...
i also have them along my hairline and chest but definitely not as bad. At this rate, I'll have to keep my back covered all summer. They leave scars too, so even when the bumps go away there are marks there.


----------



## daddiesgift

ME! Horrible isnt it :( depresses me. Wish I was a glowing woman as well. My face has turned hairy, in between my breasts and under them are red spots everywhere like tiny acne, my back and shoulders are breaking out, I have stomach hair and my feet are always itchy and purple looking!(swollen) I think the only curel is child birth :haha: 

Another odd thing is how easily I burn now in the sun WHILE wearing sun screen! and I get little rashes from stuff like lotion, perfume ect and Ive NEVER had sensitive skin! Everytime I shave I get razor burn! Im hopeless ;)


----------



## Lesli45

I have it on my upper back and neck. I've had it for a long time now. I'll take it over ms any day but am rather sick of it.


----------



## AmyR

I got horrible back ance with my first born....so far this pregnancy I have not gotten any. Just note.....mine cleared 100% without leaving a single scar or mark and I have beautiful back skin again so it DOES go away!!


----------



## Thistledown

Isn't pregnancy glamorous? :haha: I have back acne now too, and a bit on my chest. It's enough that my OH told me last week "Call me in whenever you're having a shower and I'll scrub your back for you - it would suck if those ended up scarring!" 

Having a real good scrub with a loofa and some soap really does seem to help - doesn't get rid of it completely, but it does seem to limit the number of bigger, painful bumps, and makes them go away a little faster.


----------



## Chaos

princesskiki said:


> Anyone else covered in acne all over there back :( its horrible! I don't suffer from spots until now an some are so painful I feel ugly, hate hubby seein me incase they knock him sick x

With my DD I had it all over my back, neck and chest. It wasn't that it looked ugly .. its that it HURT so bad. Unfortunately it's those pregnancy hormones ... not a whole lot being pregnant that you can put on it, the acne meds are a no-no. I even went to see a dermatologist and she told me it's the hormones and there's nothing she could give me whilst pregnant.
I know it sucks now, trust me, I know, but know its only temp and about 3 months after birth it all cleared up and my skin was crystal clear again.

Try and get sun on it to help dry them out, sitting in the sun (not getting burnt, but with out sun cream on either .. so about 20 minutes a day with out lotion) really helped mine. I also found that scrubbing it with harsh soaps in the shower made it worse. Just a gentle moisturising soap and a flannel is all you need.

I was scared it was going to happen this time around too, but so far, so good *touch wood*


----------



## MummyNovember

Ooo i am so glad i'm not the only one. I never got them either until i became pregnant. They are all over my back an shoulders. I did have loads on my breasts as well but they arent as bad any more. Still i hate wearing anything strapless. Hoping it will all go away soon!


----------



## katlin

i got a bit on my face but ive actually got horrible butt acne hehe wont do it doggy for fear one will pop n splat :hehe:


----------



## princesskiki

Hahaahahaha urgh!!! I doubt he would notice, well not straight away x


----------

